# RedHawk RH-44R



## nv5600 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a Ruger RedHawk RH-44R 7.5" barrel. I bought it new about 11 years ago. How much would this be worth as I would like to get a new GP100 which has less recoil and is more practical?


----------



## Bobthegod (Feb 23, 2013)

Well here in California 7" barrels are asking around $700, 5" barrels $550-600. However I just scored LNIB 5" for $475 and I feel lucky. Also depends on condition, condition, condition, and how many rounds you've fired etc. Any extras add $$$ too.


----------

